# Clausing 5912 12" x 36" metal lathe 5900 59xx series - $1500 (Bieber)



## MrWhoopee (Apr 5, 2018)

https://redding.craigslist.org/tls/d/clausingmetal-lathexx-series/6537688456.html


----------



## chips&more (Apr 5, 2018)

It's also on fleabay. Sounds like a big project!


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 5, 2018)

He cut the original variable speed boss off the top of the lathe?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 5, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> He cut the original variable speed boss off the top of the lathe?


Yeah, looks like a nightmare to me. Would be a decent buy before he started the "upgrade".


----------



## chips&more (Apr 5, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> He cut the original variable speed boss off the top of the lathe?


That could have made a nice mount for a VFD control box.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 5, 2018)

Much like my approach to upgrades on my '63 VW Crewcab, I'm always looking for an approach that does not compromise the originality or prevent the next owner from doing a completely stock restoration. I'm just the current care-taker, there will be others after me.


----------

